# Electronic Receipt Organizer



## nwink (Jun 13, 2012)

Any recommendations on a good scanner and software for organizing receipts electronically? I've been looking at this one some due to the helpful looking software: Amazon.com: NeatReceipts Mobile Scanner and Digital Filing System: Electronics

I'd really like a nice software with the scanner like the one above which would obtain the price, date, location, etc from the receipts in a database. Thanks!


----------

